# Verzeichnis sichern ISPConfig 3



## Andre (3. Nov. 2011)

Hallo

wie und was ist das sicherste um ein Verzeichnis zu sichern.
Also die Zugrifsberechtigung!

Früher ging es in ISPC2 über das interne FTP Login,
wie ist es mit ISPC3!!


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2011)

Siehe in ISPConfig:  Webseiten > Folder protection.


----------



## Andre (6. Nov. 2011)

Sorry Till

aber ich komme nicht weiter!

ist das per .htaccess


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2011)

Ja, das ist per .htaccess, also genauso wie bei ISPConfig 2.


----------



## Andre (8. Nov. 2011)

Danke, aber über ISPConfig 2 ging es per ftp Login, dort konnte man es einfach auswählen, und es wurde eine .htaccess angelegt!


----------



## Till (8. Nov. 2011)

Und bei ISPConfig 3 funktioniert es ganz genauso, nur eben halt nicht im FTP Modul sondern im Webseiten Modul.


----------



## Andre (8. Nov. 2011)

Sorry, aber ich hab Domains, nur noch Webdav.

Ich kann den zugriff nicht finden!


----------



## Till (8. Nov. 2011)

Dann hast Du wahrscheinkich keine aktuelle ISPConfig Version installiert. Die Folder Protection wurde mit ISPConfig 3.0.4 eingeführt.


----------

